# B-17 Takeoff



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I snapped this one a few weeks ago.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice photo. I was into WW2 aircraft as a kid and am still a war buff of that era.
I had a neighbor that could draw air battles that were amazing.

http://www.acepilots.com/planes/b17.html


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful plane and a great photo


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

wow..love the picture!! In the 70's I got to fly in one...it was awesome!!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats a great picture!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice detail and I love the way you timed the shutter to let the props show spinning and still froze everything else. Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice pic but even nicer to see you're out taking a picture.. (-:**


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Just imagine a whole airfield alive with them as dozens were taxing to take off to targets in Western Europe....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I caught a ride on that plane in January 2009. It was a blast.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang, where have you been hiding, Was wonder the other day where you had gotten off to. Good to see ya posting.
Very nice pic, love them old war birds.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

My dad was a tailgunner on a B-17, and flew a couple of times as a belly gunner. I never knew how small those positions were until I saw one in person last summer.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

That is a cool shot. Love the detail in the photo.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Dang, where have you been hiding, Was wonder the other day where you had gotten off to. Good to see ya posting.
> Very nice pic, love them old war birds.


Work has pretty much taken over my spare time for the past year. I'm still here, just not as often as I would like.


----------

